# Male or female Hap Fusco?



## swimmingwiththefish (Aug 23, 2012)

Is this a male or female Fusco? It's about 3.5-4 inches. Thanks in advance.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Seems to be showing some male color. Not sure that is a pure Fusco thou.


----------



## ghosh_demox (Dec 13, 2014)

Not sure, but doesn't it look like a malawi eye biter?


----------



## The Cichlid Guy (Oct 18, 2014)

Looks similar to my Taiwan Reef, but without the vertical barring.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

ghosh_demox said:


> Not sure, but doesn't it look like a malawi eye biter?


Could be a Compressiceps hybrid, maybe with Fusco.


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic (Mar 23, 2011)

Looks like a young male to me, but I agree that it's not a pure fusco.


----------

